

Running V8 isolates in a multi-threaded ArangoDB database - ifcologne
https://www.arangodb.com/2015/08/running-v8-isolates-in-a-multi-threaded-arangodb-database/

======
k__
Foxx as a drop-in replacement for Node.js would be a killer feature.

~~~
phpnode
Agreed. The reason the arangodb team give is the different concurrency models
between arangod and node, but I don't think the problem is insurmountable.
From the programmers perspective it would be no different from using node's
cluster module.

